# Two Color Eyes ???



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi one of my pigeon got two color eyes. one is black and other is white and black.. have look at the pictures attached and please tell me why is that


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

its cause she have a white head...most white bird will have an dark eye or "bull eye"


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Split eyes is common in cats, dogs, fishes and pigeons and may be in other animals too, there must be a scientific reason for it but i am unaware of it but there is nothing to worry about its eye sight or any other ability

If you breed from this bird, it will pass on to others as well


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Odd-eyes (two different colored eyes) and split eyes (partially black, partially colored eye) are common in baldheaded birds. Any birds with white on the head may have bull eyes, odd eyes, or one or two split eyes. I had lots of odd-eyed and split-eyed (and both at the same time) rollers.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Odd-eyes (two different colored eyes) and split eyes (partially black, partially colored eye) are common in baldheaded birds. Any birds with white on the head may have bull eyes, odd eyes, or one or two split eyes. I had lots of odd-eyed and split-eyed (and both at the same time) rollers.


Thanks for the elaboration


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks.. i was just worried becase .. i gave them a mite treatment last week.. so was thinking may be that spray afeected her eyes.. " but all good


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

were the eyes not like that prior to the treatment or did you not notice? As said, With pied birds it is common for the pigment to also be blocked from the eye area, Sometimes both, sometimes just 1. Recessive white birds have bull eyes as they have no pigment expressed in their feathers or eyes, toenails or beaks.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Dont worry about it. It doesnt effect the bird. But its offspring will be hard to sell to any "serious" racer or if you want to show it because theyll consider it s defect, though it is not. On the other hand some people like unique birds, I know I did when I bought my first bird, who is a pied hen with two different colored eyes.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Um, I think racers would be put off by the fact its a roller there Edward. As far as rollers go, If wanting for show then its no good but most people here in NZ want good performance birds, I am working towards both.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Um, I think racers would be put off by the fact its a roller there Edward. As far as rollers go, If wanting for show then its no good but most people here in NZ want good performance birds, I am working towards both.


Or for kits then. But like I said, some people will want it, most wont. As far as difference in performance, two different eyes do not affect performance. If anything there would be a chance of a unique attribute, because I would think the pigeon would see from two perspectives, having two different eyes.

And if I lived in new zealand id try to buy that off you.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> Or for kits then. But like I said, some people will want it, most wont. As far as difference in performance, two different eyes do not affect performance. If anything there would be a chance of a unique attribute, because I would think the pigeon would see from two perspectives, having two different eyes.
> 
> And if I lived in new zealand id try to buy that off you.


Anyone that is looking for performance rollers would be silly to turn down a bird based on colour, Which is all we are talking about here, The lack of pigment in one eye or both.

As for seeing in two persepctives, Sorry, but that is a pretty big speculation to make and I am pretty sure science would back me up here. The birds vision is not in anyway affected by the pigment we see in their eye, To suggest this contradicts your original comment that two different eyes do not effect performance, yet they can improve it maybe? Thats an effect IMO. A good one.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Anyone that is looking for performance rollers would be silly to turn down a bird based on colour, Which is all we are talking about here, The lack of pigment in one eye or both.
> 
> As for seeing in two persepctives, Sorry, but that is a pretty big speculation to make and I am pretty sure science would back me up here. The birds vision is not in anyway affected by the pigment we see in their eye, To suggest this contradicts your original comment that two different eyes do not effect performance, yet they can improve it maybe? Thats an effect IMO. A good one.


Scientists know less about the pigeon than any other bird. Affect performance negatively them. To understand your pigeon and yourself science is not a factor or option. Science is make believe explaning make believe anyway...
Dont be sorry. Effects or not there is nothing wrong with your pigeon because the eyes are different, geneticly speaking, for science based theory, s*** happens.

Kinda wonder whatd happen of two different eyed pigeons mated...possibilites


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Its not my pigeon and I know there is nothing wrong with them because they have two different coloured eyes, for showing it is a fault but so are lots of colour or pigment based things. As I stated earlier, It is purely down to pigment/colour, nothing else.
I am not gonna argue but rethink your comment stating "Science is make believe explaning make believe anyway" Its a little off.

Science is prooven theories. Until disprooven using scientific methods, what's been prooven is generally considered fact.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> Scientists know less about the pigeon than any other bird. Affect performance negatively them. To understand your pigeon and yourself science is not a factor or option. Science is make believe explaning make believe anyway...
> Dont be sorry. Effects or not there is nothing wrong with your pigeon because the eyes are different, geneticly speaking, for science based theory, s*** happens.
> 
> *Kinda wonder whatd happen of two different eyed pigeons mated...possibilites*


Just saw that last question, The possibilites cannot be predicted as can most genetic traits as it comes down to piebald genes ( lack of pigment in some or all areas of the bird ) It is a bit random and not prooven yet as its too hard to track

Also - a lot is known about pigeons colour and pattern genetics but piebald and a few others have not been studied enough to be considered fact. One thing for sure here is the lack of pigment in the eye is no different to the lack of pigment in any other area of the bird, Its just what it is, Lack of pigment causing us to see either white in the feathers or black/bull in the eye.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Mis matched eys, cracked eyes , bladdered eys Are considered a FAULT for show And breeding. But does not hurt the birds eye sight. Off setting this fault would be to breed the bird to a bird that has matched eyes. Or not breed the bird at all. BUT bred for performance it matters not. BUT can still be worked towards a control method reducing the number of effected birds. Wich in cases it should be a part of a breeding selection program. As even selfs Can get mis matched eyes.


----------



## sangha (Dec 29, 2012)

I Did Not Notice Before To Be Honest.. I Was Just Checking The Mites Again Then I Found Out..

Its A Good Bird Tho.. Fly Nicely  And Roll Good


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with Re Lee, One can work to improve performance and appearance at the same time, Pigeons are great in that aspect, One can do almost anything they set their minds too, Set a selection criteria, Apply pressure to this selection proccess, keep the birds healthy and its just a matter of time, But one has to stick to their criteria as much as possible as allowing one or two birds to stay that only just cut the mustard can set you back years In my limited experience. Keep birds that excel in atleast one way that fits in with your criteria, as time goes on you will set yourself up with birds that hold more than one if not all of the attributes you have selected for.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Roller people don't care about the eyes as it is so common. They are more focused on the roll. But yes, in a show pen eyes must conform to the show standard just like everything else about the bird. From what I have seen, birds with a good solid bald head are not as likely to have different eyes as badges are (baldheads with mismarks, basically). I guess you could think of it as, if it has mismarks on the head, it can be mismarked in the eyes as well. As pied white tends to make the eyes dark (bull). I have seen quite a few pied birds (randomly, not any specific pattern white, spots on the head but nowhere near baldhead) with split eyes. 



Anyhoo, I have a breeder at home, a splash with a mostly white head, who had one bull eye and one split eye. He sure is pretty  Let me see if I can find pictures of him.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, here we go  This is Texas Pete. 


















Please excuse his derp face in the second picture. I caught him mid-blink.


----------

